# STEAM & STEEL - Print on Demand available?



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Sep 2, 2004)

somebody say "yes" !!!!

I wants....


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 2, 2004)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> somebody say "yes" !!!!
> 
> I wants....




Was the errata that John Cooper pointed out ever updated into the original file? If so, I know I didn't receive an updated copy.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Sep 2, 2004)

Don't forget to leave time for 'the Curse of Steam' to take its toll...

Though it looks like Ronin Arts has been relatively free of that infliction so far.

The Auld Grump


----------



## JoeGKushner (Sep 22, 2004)

Anyone know if this is out yet or ?


----------

